# ssmtp: Invalid response SMTP server [solved]

## spinnengeblitz

Hi,

I use Mutt with SSMTP, and after upgrading SSMTP to version 2.60.9, I'm getting this error in Mutt when I try to send emails:

ssmtp: Invalid response SMTP server

Anyone know how to fix this?

And a bonus question... could anyone point me to a HOWTO on getting ssmtp working with SSL?

ThanksLast edited by spinnengeblitz on Sat Aug 07, 2004 8:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## spinnengeblitz

acutally, it seems to be a problem with my email provider. Even though it was working fine through the webmail interface... go figure.

----------

